# a huge job I sold because of.............



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Trust me on this I would much rather have a few true tile guys help me than some gut busting beer guts out of the paper. I am trying to get things rolling on the job by next week as far as ordering the tile and such.


No big deal JARVIS..........:thumbup: kids come way before a crazy florida cracker:whistling


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Ill fly down, watch and learn some,then go fishing fer redfish and snook,,,,,,yep.........sounds like a plan.....


----------

